# Update pic on Toto/ Tutu



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

We have another name change.. LOL Bronwyne has changed Toto's name to Tutu.
I am also sending in an update pic of this pretty girl and her new tummy. She is the one with the huge hernia that was repaired this week. Bless her heart, she is doing well and in much less pain today.


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm so glad Tutu is recovering well! Those stitches look so painful still :bysmilie: She is beautiful. :wub:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, get well soon, little beauty.
xoxoxoxo


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

What a sweet little girl. :wub: :wub: I'm so glad that she had the surgery and seems to be doing well!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Poor little sweetie. I'm so glad she is doing well. Thank you.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

So happy to hear she's on the mend. Toto/Tutu and Kate Gosslin (Jon and Kate plus 8) both had a tummy tuck after having litters! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Aww, she looks amazing...so much happier and healthier now! She has beautiful pigment and such a cute face! It looks like her surgery went quite well and is healing nicely.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Bless her little heart. Get well Qucik, Tutu.


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

I'm so glad to hear she is recovering well. I just can't get over those eyes. She really is a beautiful girl :wub:


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Oh, she looks so good, God bless her - AND you!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Wanted to give you all an update on Toto/Tutu and now and forever named Phoebe. LOL She was adotped yesterday to a most wonderful home. The family and their young daughter are beside themselves to have her joining their family. Phoebe adores their 8 y.o. daughter and took to her right away, running over to sit by her and staying there. It seems obvious that Phoebe loves kids and may have had another little girl in her life at one time.
They have asked all the right questions to help make a great life for Pheobe and to keep her safe and happy.
The Mom of the house has written a book called "Gorgeously Green Diet Book" and has been interviewed on channel 7 (San Francisco) t.v. station. They live in what Bronwyne calls a mansion, but also and best of all adore Phoebe. Lucky little girl.


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

QUOTE (plenty pets 20 @ Jul 22 2009, 02:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=808664


> Wanted to give you all an update on Toto/Tutu and now and forever named Phoebe. LOL She was adotped yesterday to a most wonderful home. The family and their young daughter are beside themselves to have her joining their family. Phoebe adores their 8 y.o. daughter and took to her right away, running over to sit by her and staying there. It seems obvious that Phoebe loves kids and may have had another little girl in her life at one time.
> They have asked all the right questions to help make a great life for Pheobe and to keep her safe and happy.
> The Mom of the house has written a book called "Gorgeously Green Diet Book" and has been interviewed on channel 7 (San Francisco) t.v. station. They live in what Bronwyne calls a mansion, but also and best of all adore Phoebe. Lucky little girl.[/B]


Fantastic news! Oh, that girl is going to get all the love and spoiling she deserves. I'm so incredibly happy for her and for the wonderful family that adopted her.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

God love her. I didn't see this earlier. Tutu I'm glad you are feeling better sweetheart. Thanks for helping her.
Edit: I just saw she has a new name and a furever family. Fantastic!! I love the name Phoebe. Bless you little Phoebe and may you be happy for the rest of your days.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

what a wonderful ending to a terrible beginning! Congrats Phoebe!!!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

What good news. I'm so glad that Phoebe got such a wonderful furever home.


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

How wonderful for Phoebe! I am so glad she got a wonderful home and is all better.


----------

